# ACPI with kernel 2.6.3

## martino18

hi everybody,

I am tring to use the ACPI features on a toshiba satellite 3000-400, a PIII machine with speedstep and the chipset  ICH2-M.

I tied to compile the kernel following all the necessary instruction but I still miss many acoi features:

no battery reading 

no temperature reading

no speedstep switch

the cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info give me:

```

processor id:            0

acpi id:                 0

bus mastering control:   yes

power management:        yes

throttling control:      yes

limit interface:         yes

```

in the thermal_zone there is nothing and there are no trace of cpufreq anywhere niether in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 where there is nothing.

Does anybody use acpi with  a  ICH2-M chipset or on a toshiva laptop?

ciao

martino

----------

## brodo

 *martino18 wrote:*   

> Does anybody use acpi with  a  ICH2-M chipset or on a toshiva laptop?

 

Do you have CONFIG_SPEEDSTEP_ICH enabled in your kernel config?  [maybe it's named CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH, I keep forgetting this..]

----------

## X-Ryl669

Could you post the result of that command :

  cat /var/log/messages| grep ACPI

Thanks. (I think it might be linked with bad DSDT , look for this thread http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uxhz/gentoo/power-management/ or also here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122145 )

----------

## martino18

Thats it! This is the log for today.

```
May  7 07:05:05 abulafia BIOS-e820: 000000001fef0000 - 000000001feff000 (ACPI data)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia BIOS-e820: 000000001feff000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: S3 and PAE do not like each other for now, S3 disabled.

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSCPL                                    ) @ 0x000f7090

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSCPL   RSDT   0x06040001  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fefa0b4

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: FADT (v001 TOSCPL 888M1    0x06040001 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1fefef64

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: BOOT (v001 TOSCPL $SBFTBL$ 0x06040001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1fefefd8

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSCPL 888M1    0x06040001 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: Interpreter enabled

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *5)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *5)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery present)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 8 throttling states)

May  7 07:05:05 abulafia ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
```

----------

## X-Ryl669

Okay, 

   So please have a look to the thread above (especially the second one)

You seem to have a broken DSDT, maybe you can compile it again...

Hope it will help (everything seems okay in you logs anyway)

----------

## martino18

No chanse. I check DSDT following the instruction in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122145 but it looks good.

I still dont have nothing in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ but I have in /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/power

```
active state:            C2

default state:           C1

bus master activity:     00000000

states:

    C1:                  promotion[C2] demotion[--] latency[000] usage[00091190]

   *C2:                  promotion[--] demotion[C1] latency[010] usage[05888672]

    C3:                  <not supported>

```

Do you understaind it?

/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/limit give me:

```
active limit:            P0:T0

user limit:              P0:T0

thermal limit:           P0:T0
```

My kernel configuration had:

#

```
   #   CPU   Frequency   scaling   #  CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y  #  CON-

FIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF   is   not   set   #   CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DE-

FAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE     is    not    set    CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DE-

FAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y   CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y    CON-

FIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y   CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y  #

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# # CPUFreq processor drivers  #  CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y  CON-

FIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y  # CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not

set # CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set #  CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8

is not set # CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set # CONFIG_X86_SPEED-

STEP_CENTRINO  is  not  set  CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y  #   CON-

FIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI  is not set # CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not

set CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y # CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set  #

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set
```

Why I have not  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq??????

----------

## brodo

Please post the following things:

```
# lspci -v
```

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

Use a recent 2.6. kernel, uncomment

//#define SPEEDSTEP_DEBUG

in arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-lib.c and arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-ich.c, re-compile, reboot,

```
dmesg
```

BTW, the entries in /proc/acpi/processor/* are irrelevant.

----------

## X-Ryl669

If your DSDT is okay, then you should enable kernel debug, disable fomit-frame-pointers, and then compile this new kernel.

Your log will be more expressive about why ACPI doesn't work with your system.

Please post any additionnal information after that.

----------

## martino18

So I have the following informations:

# lspci -v give me the following results:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 11)

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [88] #09 [f205]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 11) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 96

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

        Memory behind bridge: e8000000-e8ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0000000-f7ffffff

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: e9000000-e90fffff

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 03)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801BAM IDE U100 (rev 03) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        I/O ports at 1800 [size=16]

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 03)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 1810 [size=16]

00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=256]

        I/O ports at 1880 [size=64]

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. Intel 537 [82801BA/BAM AC'97 Modem] (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device 0001

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 2400 [size=256]

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 Go] (rev b2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 10

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 10

        Memory at 20000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 20400000-207ff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 20800000-20bff000

        I/O window 0: 00004000-000040ff

        I/O window 1: 00004400-000044ff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

02:00.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 10

        Memory at 20001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=07, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 20c00000-20fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 21000000-213ff000

        I/O window 0: 00004800-000048ff

        I/O window 1: 00004c00-00004cff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

        Memory at e9004800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at e9004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Memory at e9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo give me 

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : Pentium III (Coppermine)

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 897.359

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

bogomips        : 1777.66
```

I tried to compile the speedstep modules with the debugging mode but I have a compilation error. Now I am using the kernel 2.6.5  and the error in line 213 of speedstep-lib.c ina aP4 option. I commented it and it works.

Now dmesg |grep ACPI give me 

```

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fef0000 - 000000001feff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001feff000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSCPL                                    ) @ 0x000f7090

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSCPL   RSDT   0x06040001  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fefa0b4

ACPI: FADT (v001 TOSCPL 888M1    0x06040001 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1fefef64

ACPI: BOOT (v001 TOSCPL $SBFTBL$ 0x06040001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1fefefd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSCPL 888M1    0x06040001 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

 tbxface-0117 [03] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c057d9bc

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

evxfevnt-0093 [04] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

apm: overridden by ACPI.

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
```

Thanks,

Martino

----------

## X-Ryl669

You have to disable apm in your kernel (ACPI + apm is not good).

Then, try cat /proc/acpi/events and press the lid button (not the power button).

(This is to check if acpi works for you)

If something arrives, output the /var/log/messages

Then, check if you have /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1 or BAT2 (as your pc doesn't seems to have a BAT0). You should have at least one

You will never have temperature support, else you would have had : 

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (31 C)

in dmesg output.

----------

## X-Ryl669

Note : lspci is not useful here (as it is not a PCI issue).

----------

## martino18

So I re-re-re-compiled the kernel without API.

As before I have:

```
# cat /proc/acpi/event

cat: /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy

```

which is not a good sign.

BAT1 and BAT2 are in /proc/acpi/battery/ without trace of BAT0

When I use the LID button I have the following message on /var/log/messages

```

May 17 17:16:35 abulafia logger: ACPI action lid is not defined

May 17 17:16:36 abulafia logger: ACPI action lid is not defined

```

About the thermal zone I am surprise. With kernel 2.4 I installed the tosh3k modules which could change frequency and monitoring the temperature ( see[url] http://tosh3k.sourceforge.net/[/url]).

Any idea?

----------

## X-Ryl669

 *martino18 wrote:*   

> cat: /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
> 
> which is not a good sign.
> 
> 

 

As you have acpid running, you can't cat /proc/acpi/events. Try stopping it (killall acpid) and cat /proc/acpi/events. 

You do have events (because they are logged), so ACPI is working. However, you don't have any action linked with those events, in the acpi config script.

Then, I don't know why your battery is called BAT1 and 2 and not 0 and 1. Anyway, you should be able to monitor your battery charge now (by cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state)

Concerning temperature and speedstep, you should try to find a patch to include your model specific sensors. In fact, in the kernel startup there is no informations about these sensors, so unless you modify the ACPI probing function, you will not be able to use them. Maybe these patches are already done. You can stay with 2.4 if you really need them.

----------

## X-Ryl669

Extract from toshiba satellite 3000 site :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Newest Patch without replacing DSDT
> 
> The newest relase acpi20020329 with the IRQpatch (see download section) with a vanilla 2.4.18 patched to 2.4.19-pre4 works without having to change any code. The drawback is that this prevents the thermal zone from working. It is important to patch in this oder: acpi20020329 patch first - then IRQbugfix patch THEN 2.4.19-pre4 patch. The problem with the plain 2.4.18 kernel ist that the 8139too module (Ethernet card) is broken. Thus the upgrade to 2.4.19. Be sure to select acpi debugging because of a flaw in this patch. With it enabled it will work fine. Then simply compile and these are the things which will work:
> ...

 

It is said : no thermal zone (sorry), DSDT bugged (sorry). 

So, because development is stopped, you won't be able to do anything, unless you port the kernel module to 2.6.

----------

## brodo

 *martino18 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I tried to compile the speedstep modules with the debugging mode but I have a compilation error. Now I am using the kernel 2.6.5  and the error in line 213 of speedstep-lib.c ina aP4 option. I commented it and it works.
> 
> 

 

Will look into this compilation error

 *martino18 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now dmesg |grep ACPI give me 
> 
> 

 

Sorry, ACPI is irrelevant here -- please either post a complete 

```
dmesg
```

 or send it to me at linux at nospam brodo dot de

[/code]

----------

## brodo

 *X-Ryl669 wrote:*   

> Note : lspci is not useful here (as it is not a PCI issue).

 

lspci is useful, as speedstep is concerned and speedstep-ich only works on some chipsets. The problems discussed here are not limited to ACPI.

----------

## martino18

So, the complete dmesg is

```
Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@abulafia) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Mon May 17 12:01:43 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ce000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fef0000 - 000000001feff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001feff000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff00000 - 000000001ff80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff80000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130944

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126848 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSCPL                                    ) @ 0x000f7090

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSCPL   RSDT   0x06040001  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fefa0b4

ACPI: FADT (v001 TOSCPL 888M1    0x06040001 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1fefef64

ACPI: BOOT (v001 TOSCPL $SBFTBL$ 0x06040001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1fefefd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSCPL 888M1    0x06040001 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda8

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Could not enable APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 897.413 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Thu Mar 11 14:33:29 EST 2004 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 511732k/523776k available (3173k kernel code, 11240k reserved, 1119k data, 184k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1777.66 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1305k freed

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9aa, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

 tbxface-0117 [03] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:............................................................................................................................................................

Table [DSDT](id F004) - 501 Objects with 53 Devices 156 Methods 19 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c057d9bc

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

evxfevnt-0093 [04] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

evgpeblk-0867 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 15 [_GPE] 2 regs at 0000000000001028 on int 9

evgpeblk-0925 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 0 Wake, Enabled 2 Runtime GPEs in this block

evgpeblk-0867 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 16 to 31 [_GPE] 2 regs at 000000000000102C on int 9

evgpeblk-0925 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 0 Wake, Enabled 2 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...................................................................

Initialized 19/19 Regions 0/0 Fields 33/33 Buffers 15/15 Packages (510 nodes)

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:.......................................................

55 Devices found containing: 55 _STA, 2 _INI methods

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

toshiba: not a supported Toshiba laptop

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

cpufreq: Coppermine: MSR_IA32_EBL_CR_POWERON is 0x4c080020, 0x0

cpufreq: Coppermine: MSR_IA32_PLATFORM ID is 0x0, 0x560000

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 8 throttling states)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0877800, 00:02:3f:70:5c:db, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH2M: chipset revision 3

ICH2M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1800-0x1807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1808-0x180f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: TOSHIBA MK2017GAP, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: UJDA720 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB), CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:00.0 [1179:ff00]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0898, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:00.1 [1179:ff00]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0898, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 184k freed

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[e9004000-e90047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1170 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda8

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f17090010a8]

Adding 128480k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda9, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset, but could not find the secondary device.

agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xec000000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 5, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.4 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: irq 5, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1f.2-1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: STM(CMG)  Model: FlashCardReader   Rev: 1.28

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

MC'97 1 converters and GPIO not ready (0xf200)

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49494 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

rivafb: nVidia device/chipset 10DE0112

rivafb: On a laptop.  Assuming Digital Flat Panel

rivafb: Detected CRTC controller 1 being used

rivafb: RIVA MTRR set to ON

rivafb: PCI nVidia NV10 framebuffer ver 0.9.5b (nVidiaGeForce2-G, 16MB @ 0xF0000000)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x378-0x37f 0x3c0-0x3df 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

0: NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.
```

and the lspci give me

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 11)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 11)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801BAM IDE U100 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 03)

00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. Intel 537 [82801BA/BAM AC'97 Modem] (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 Go] (rev b2)

02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420

02:00.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420

02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

do you think are there somo possibility to change the frequency with kernel 2.6 and my "old" laptop? Thank you in any case.

----------

## brodo

 *martino18 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cpufreq: Coppermine: MSR_IA32_EBL_CR_POWERON is 0x4c080020, 0x0
> ...

 

Are you really sure that your notebook's CPU is speedstep-capable? Please note that some vendors provide tools for different OS which try to fool you and name throttling as "speedstep", which it isn't. The reason I ask: the detection algorithm for Speedstep-Capable CPUs failed on your system. This is seen on some (I know of 2...) systems, and is contrary to the specification somewhere available on the Intel homepage. However, (because of these two systems...), there is an "override" option available which skips this check. However, using this option might cause damage on your system, especially if the CPU is not speedstep-capable. You have been warned.

If you want to try it out, though, here's what you need to do:

- enable CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK in your kernel config

- boot with speedstep-lib.relaxed_check=1 or

- modprobe speedstep-lib relaxed_check=1

----------

## martino18

Sorry but there is nothing in .config which looks like CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK.

I am using the 2.6.5 sources. Should I add this line by hand?

Anyway this processor woks with SPEEDSTEP on windows (I have a double booting) and it was working with kernel 2.4.22 and the module tosh3k (see http://tosh3k.sourceforge.net).

----------

## brodo

that config option was merged into 2.6.6 and is not yet available in 2.6.5.

Also, certain combinations of other OSes and OEMs name things as "speedstep" which isn't really speedstep, so...

----------

## X-Ryl669

So what is speedstep for you ?

 *Quote:*   

> Why can't I use the SpeedStep function with my laptop?
> 
> The 100 and 400 Models use the ICH2-M Chipset. Dominik Brodowski also found a way to do a SpeedStep transition with this chipset without a need to do some some calls to an undocumented APM interface. I only needed to found the "missing link" (that is, bus master arbitration should be disabled) to have a correct implementation. You can also check the cpufreq webpage <http://www.advogato.org/proj/CPUFreq/>
> 
> for more details and for a working alternative for a SpeedStep support. Note that, for other Satellite models other than the 100-400, the SpeedStep could be easily implemeted, but it was reported to me it already worked under ACPI (but with this "myterious" APM interface), and I was too lazy at that time to do a correct implementation (mainly correct values detections for the core frequencies (this one is ok) of the CPU and for the power comsuption (not ok)) for all models.
> ...

 

----------

## brodo

Speedstep is a trademark/brand of Intel, so it is what they define it is. And -- so far -- they have defined it to be the name for a technology for frequency and voltage scaling. It is not throttling or clock modulation.

I know Bruno Ducrot's notebook had a SpeedStep-capable CPU in it [else he couldn't have found the missing link...], but I do not know what CPU the original author in this thread owns. It certainly doesn't pass the check defined on Intel's website for determining whether a Coppermine Pentium III is SpeedStep-capable or not.

PS:  *X-Ryl669 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Dominik Brodowski also found a way to do a SpeedStep transition with this chipset without a need to do some some calls to an undocumented APM interface. 

  To correct this: it wasn't an undocumented APM interface which I found, but a well-documented register in the ICH southbridges.

----------

## X-Ryl669

Thank for the precision.

   I was thinking that speedstep was only a marketing name for an automatic frequency modulation, I didn't get the voltage modulation into consideration.

----------

## brodo

 *X-Ryl669 wrote:*   

> frequency modulation ...voltage modulation

 

no! Not modulation but scaling.

----------

## Treo

Hi,

I am having a similar problem on a slightly differnent system... I have no good data in /proc/cpufreq or the /sys entry... but ACPI seems to come up fine... everything else is also set right for the system... here is my dmesg output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@angelhawk) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Fri Jun 11 01:13:58 EDT 2004
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

Thanks for any suggestions.

Treo

----------

## brodo

Treo: please provide a lspci. Thanks.

----------

## Treo

Here you go:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)
> ...

 

Treo

----------

## brodo

You do have a quite different notebook than the original poster... can you run this test-tool by Bruno Ducrot, please?

ftp://ftp.poupinou.org/cpufreq/speedstep-detect.tar.gz

The appropriate speedstep driver for your systems seems to be the speedstep-smi driver. Because of many broken BIOSes, passing one or all of the module parameters 

```
smi_port=0xb2 smi_cmd=0x82 smi_sig=1
```

 may be necessary.

----------

## Treo

Hi,

thanks brodo, at least this brought me forward a bit... the speedstep_detect found that there is a difference in bits when running on battery and AC... 

Here is my output for AC:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmi_scan: return:
> 
> DMI 2.1 present.
> ...

 

An here when running on battery:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmi_scan: return:
> 
> DMI 2.1 present.
> ...

 

I tried to use the gpo_hilo number in the kernel options as gpo_hilo=0 in addition to your three options, but nothing changes... any ideas?

Treo

----------

## Treo

Hi,

ok... it works... my fault... I had tried to send the smi options at boottime via grub which didn't work for some reason (i am not so familiar with boot options, I guess certain definitions can't be passed at boot time...) i then compiled the speedstep-smi as a module and modprobed it with the options, it worked...

Just out of curiosity, and because I try to avoid modules as much as i can... i like monolithic kernels, is there a way to pass these variables during boot? didn't work with grub obviously...

Thanks by the way... being able to use speedstep now really saved my weekend  :Smile: 

Treo

----------

## brodo

You need to pass the module name, a dot, and the module parameter on the grub/lilo command line (this doesn't work for all module parameters, but for speedstep-smi and many other drivers it is the case), for example:

```
speedstep_smi.smi_cmd=0x82
```

As far as I can see, you only need to pass smi_cmd and smi_port and smi_sig are set correctly by the BIOS.

----------

## Treo

Hi,

thanks man... just learned something new... works perfect now... I knew I could get some REAL speedstepping to work  :Smile: 

Treo

----------

